# Network a PS3, TiVo S3, HR21, HR22, NAS



## ncsercs (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi,

I have a PS3, TiVo S3, HR21, HR22, and a NAS in the living room.

My internet in the bedroom goes has a wireless router.

What do I need to network these 5 to 1 point in the living room and then to the bedroom? Another wireless router? An access point?

I already have a D-Link DGS-2205 10/100/1000Mbps switch FWIW.

Thanks!


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm moving this to the Tech Talk forum.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

A cat5 cable most likely.
What kind of router do you have? You might be able to run a 5 port switch off of a wireless gaming adapter like the WGA600N if you have a good signal.


----------



## ncsercs (Oct 12, 2007)

D-Link DSL-2640B 24Mbps Downstream, 3.5Mbps Upstream
ADSL Port (RJ-11) 4 x 10/100 Ethernet Port (RJ-45) ADSL2/2+ Modem with Wireless Router

Will a wireless access point work?


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

ncsercs said:


> D-Link DSL-2640B 24Mbps Downstream, 3.5Mbps Upstream
> ADSL Port (RJ-11) 4 x 10/100 Ethernet Port (RJ-45) ADSL2/2+ Modem with Wireless Router
> 
> Will a wireless access point work?


Not if you want to hook the 5 port switch to it. You will need a wireless gaming adapter or wireless ethernet adapter.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

I really encourage you to try to find a way to hardwire this connection. Since all of your traffic would need to go over it from all 5 devices, you're going to overwhelm a wireless connection pretty easily, and that's assuming you don't have interference or other RF-related problems that are common with wireless.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

BattleZone said:


> I really encourage you to try to find a way to hardwire this connection. Since all of your traffic would need to go over it from all 5 devices, you're going to overwhelm a wireless connection pretty easily, and that's assuming you don't have interference or other RF-related problems that are common with wireless.


That is exactly what I would do, he seems to want to go the wireless route though.


----------



## ncsercs (Oct 12, 2007)

Live in an apartment, not possible. Got a Panasonic BL-PA100KTA HD-PLC Ethernet Adaptor BL-PA100A. We'll see if it works.


----------

